
Perl 5.30.0 documentation site - kamaal
https://perldoc.perl.org/
======
woodrowbarlow
in firefox on windows, it looks like the top banner is covering up the
scrollbar buttons.

[https://imgur.com/a/OZQ0eWP](https://imgur.com/a/OZQ0eWP)

seems like they set the content div to 100vh/100vw with fixed positioning and
floated the header on top. hard to imagine why they would do this, it can
cause a lot of things (like scrolling) to break subtly.

------
xeeeeeeeeeeenu
See also [https://perldoc.pl](https://perldoc.pl), which has a search
function, working links on indiviudual functions pages and includes _all_
manual pages (for example, it doesn't omit perlandroid).

~~~
petre
The fork icon on mobile is kind of annoying. Like I'd fork anything on mobile,
right.

~~~
Grinnz
I think you meant to respond to the parent?

------
noisy_boy
Looks great and very readable too. Lots of examples in the tutorials with nice
formatting makes it more pleasurable (e.g. see the tutorial on regex[0]).

[0]:
[https://perldoc.perl.org/5.30.0/perlretut.html](https://perldoc.perl.org/5.30.0/perlretut.html)

------
equalunique
Is it just me, or is the site "faster" than most?

~~~
asark
Bet it's static or server-side rendered, and not running much JS in either
case. Every time I've been surprised at the speed of a site in the last few
years it's been static or some old-school server-side stuff—even PHP. All our
"modern" web stacks are embarrassingly bloated and require heroic effort to be
as fast as "bad" old tech.

~~~
Grinnz
It is static rendered HTML. But [https://perldoc.pl](https://perldoc.pl) is
dynamically rendered (it is a Mojolicious app) and the difference is not
noticeable to me except on huge pages. perldoc.perl.org before the refresh was
already static HTML but very slow. I think there is a lot more to it than
deployment strategy.

~~~
equalunique
I noticed snappiness on perldoc.pl as well. Fantastic!

------
benbristow
A lot cleaner & more modern than what was previously there, that's for sure.

Does seem a bit of a bug though which one of my colleagues noticed. If you
disable JavaScript the content seems to get overlapped by the navigation bar.
There's some JS to fix some of the styling.

Would probably be better if the header/nav was just static or got more compact
as you scrolled down the page.

I'm a JS dev but for a static site it shouldn't need JS to be readable.

------
ktpsns
Side note: The perldoc is my favourite programming language documentation.
It's well written, with pleasant examples, and really not so much API focussed
but on concepts. I read it in 2007 when I learned perl (Perl5). An amazing
language at that time.

~~~
naikrovek
It truly is still an amazing language, to me. It's fallen out of favor as a
valid language for most tasks, and trends seem to dictate a lot of what is
used these days, especially in the web development world.

Perl 5 is likely what you learned in 2007, it's what I learned in 2001, and
it's the same Perl now.

To all: Perl 5 is still a wonderful language with a lot of unique and distinct
features, and I highly recommend giving it an honest try if you haven't. You
probably won't want to replace your favorite language, though maybe you'll see
things just a bit differently, which in my experience is always a good thing.

------
wyclif
Here's a n00b but honest question: what is the current "best practice" method
of managing Perl versions on macOS? Does Perl have anything comparable to
pyenv or rbenv, or do people generally use perlbrew?

~~~
senorsmile
I always use plenv for this.

Not specifically related to your question, but carton is also a must:
[https://metacpan.org/pod/Carton](https://metacpan.org/pod/Carton)

~~~
wyclif
Yeah, after installing it earlier today and using it for the first time plenv
makes sense to me because I'm also using shims over in pyenv- and rbenv-land,
so I set it up like this:

    
    
      $ echo 'eval "$(plenv init - zsh)"' >> ~/.zshrc
    

There's a consistency to them all doing essentially the same thing on my rig
(i.e. instead of exporting shell functions to switch PATH).

------
mistrial9
congratulations -- now (s/github/git/) and its great !

